# Drill Doctor



## jscola (Aug 15, 2006)

Will the Drill Doctor sharpen bradpoint bits?       Joe


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jscola_
> <br />Will the Drill Doctor sharpen bradpoint bits?       Joe



No. You can de-brad them and make into regular split points. But you can't sharpen as brad points.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2006)

Once you use a split point you won't bother with a brad point.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Once you use a split point you won't bother with a brad point.


Amen!


----------



## Dario (Aug 16, 2006)

All of the above []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2006)

Check the price of split points, brad points and regular twist bits.
Realize you can make ANY bit a split point.
That in itself will pay for the Drill Dr.
If you have  one of the older entry level models they may still have an upgrade program.
That's how I got my 750


----------

